# Radiator Fan Switch Options?



## rabbit83 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hello all,
I am going to be doing some upgrading to my 88 5000TQs cooling system this summer. I already have a new 7 blade fan ready to go on!
I am also going to go with new fan resistors and a fan switch since my 2nd speed fan doenst come on. I know there are a few different options on VWs for fan switches depending on temp. Is the same true for the Audis? If so where could I pick one up?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## rabbit83 (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: Radiator Fan Switch Options? (rabbit83)*

Wow, I think I can actually hear crickets chirping...........


----------



## von-klink (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: Radiator Fan Switch Options? (rabbit83)*

85C/93C or 87C/93C ranges. there have been others But they are rare. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

